# Roof Blowing off



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

I'd definetly file a complaint. IKO aren't the best shingles around but certainly not the worst.

Are you saying the seal strips were not removed? Staples suck, but allowed by code in some areas. Common tar paper? Do you mean they used no underlayment, or they used different types in different areas?

Please take pictures of the underlayment. If you have any kind of warranty at all I'd call the rooer and builder and give em a piece of mind. It sounds like something went terribly wrong with the installation. You may as well have IKO send out a rep to verify if the roof was installed properly. 

If it's as bad as you make it seam, you may be better of tearing off the roof and doing it right. If it's not that bad you can get mastic in a caulk tube and put a dab under the shingles that flap in the wind. This will hold em down.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2004)

*IKO Cambridge 25 Shingles*



Unregistered said:


> our home was built new in 09/2001. Since the first winter we have been loosing shingles every time the winds go over 30mph. The shingles are IKO DHB Cambridge 25 yr. I noted that the clear plastic strip over the adhesive is still present on the ones that have blown off. The shingles were stapled on the home for some reason instead of nailed. We have even lost shingles after they were repaired by the contractor. I also noted that they did not use a common tar paper underneath the shingles. It looks like some kind of recycled paper and it is light brown in color, so you know what that is?
> I have also noted that when the wind blows I can see A LOT of shingle ends coming up in the breeze. I am very concerned. Can you advise?
> Thanks Don.


Don,
I built a house in the spring of 2000 and put IKO Cambridge 25 shingles on in August 2000, I had shingles blow off the roof in Feb.2001 and every Feb/March since!!
I have had a three year running battle with IKO, the shingles never sealed properly and I have had to repair my roof six times so far.
I am trying to get IKO to replace the entire roof for me, they no longer have the Cambridge 25 in their product line up, no surprise!!
I would love to hear from you on any other responses you've had on your e-mail, my address is: [email protected]
It took IKO two years to get an inspector up to look at my roof and after two minutes up top he said there was a problem with the shingles!!
That was last year and I'm still fighting with them.

Regards,

Doug


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

All 25 architectural shingles, well not all but most, were upgraded to 30-year with no change to design or manufacturing process. Cambridge 25 is now cambridge 30. The 30 became 40 and so forth.

What is your roofer doing to help you Doug?


----------



## spike1 (Dec 20, 2004)

*shingles blowing off*

Don,
I hope you've resolved the problem by now, but I wanted to clear up your concern about the "clear tape strip" on the back of the shingle not being pulled off.
Well, that clear strip is there to keep the shingles from bonding together while still in the package (or bundle).
The IKO people are the ones you want to contact directly, not your roofer, as they want to resolve your concerns.
There are a number of reasons shingles blow off, high nailing or in your case staples that are "arked" (where the staple has been applied at an angle), lack of fasteners or proper fastening techniques.
Hope this helps..
Spike


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

spike1 said:


> I wanted to clear up your concern about the "clear tape strip" on the back of the shingle not being pulled off.
> Well, that clear strip is there to keep the shingles from bonding together while still in the package (or bundle).


It's still not clear to me - does the clear tape strip need to be removed upon application of the shingle or is it designed to just 'melt away' by itself?


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Usually it is not to be removed anymore. The plastic has been engineered to disolve into the asphalt. Years past it was a requirement to remove the strips, but not any longer.


----------



## Hube (Jan 11, 2005)

A lot also depends on the time of year the shingles were installed. In warmer sunny weather the shingles will 'fuse' together more.


----------

